# Mouse problems



## john_shadow (Jan 19, 2010)

Have hal enabled, does nothing.
Shortly device psm0 does not load( dmesg does not see it) , even if the kernel is compiled with psm support.

( have to mention my mouse is connected through a KVM )

1.In psm.c I have seen some KVM trick lines enable_msexplorer(). Can that be the problem?

The psm0 says: failed to reset aux device. On PSM_DEBUG=3.
Using additional kernel options:

```
KBD_RESETDELAY=1000
```
and in boot/device.hints:

```
psm.0.NOCHECHECKSYNC="1"
psm.0.NOIDPROBE="1"
```


----------



## john_shadow (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok made psm0 appear folowing this article. Someone should fix the damn code for good.
Mouse works under console configured with sysinstall. On starting X i get cannot open psm0, device busy.
Oh, the tragedy, now I have no input in X. And the Xorg.0.log shows nothing wrong just a bunch of drm errors.

Tragedy gone:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
   Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection
```

Someone should flag this closed. Plus the one with the KVM and maybe link them toghether.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2010)

Make sure moused_enabled is in /etc/rc.conf. Configure Xorg to use /dev/sysmouse.


----------

